# Alessi Coban - Any Use?



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi all

I am in the process of trying to get my family deals on second hand machines. I got my girlriend a Gaggia Classic with a milk jug for £60 on Gum tree and that seems to be a steal (I have the forum guage to OPV mod it now too!!).

An Alessi Coban (with built in grinder) has come up on Gumtree for £100. The design is quite funky as you would expect from the Italian Design House but I can find no detailed reviews on it. Has anyone used one before? Any idea if it is any good in practice or is this a "Fur Coat and nae Knickers" machine which I shouldn't recommend for my Uncle.

Colin


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

One of the major advantages of the classic is that parts are easily available, and you can, with enough practice, get a great shot out of it.

With this machine you will struggle finding bits for it, you may struggle finding a tamper that fits its basket, it may well be a pressurised basket and you wont be able to get a proper portafilter.

At a guess the insides of the machine will be even smaller than those in a classic, meaning bad temperature stability. I would say these types of machines are generally no good for anything other than 'ok' (by the laymans standards, probably bad by most on here) coffee.


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks

It was the Alessi name that jumped out at me. Think I'm best to keep my eyes open for another Classic.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Gaggia Classic via the Amazon Warehouse is a good buy at under £150 new


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Colin T said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am in the process of trying to get my family deals on second hand machines. I got my girlriend a Gaggia Classic with a milk jug for £60 on Gum tree and that seems to be a steal (I have the forum guage to OPV mod it now too!!).
> 
> ...


Wouldn't be my old Classic you bought by any chance? From East End of Glasgow?


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

Not unless you work at Scottish Water in Edinburgh. Met someone there to pick it up.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ah no worries - just was similar to how I sold mine, price wise and via Gumtree. The 'fur coat and...'

reference made me think Scotland at least...


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

One of my favourite expressions! Covers a lot of coffee machines too.


----------

